

A Relational Model of Data for  Large Shared Data Banks  - psaintdonat
http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~zives/03f/cis550/codd.pdf

======
geophile
I remember reading this paper in grad school, in 1976, and thinking that I was
already hopelessly behind -- 6 years! And that I'd never catch up. Little did
I realize that the amount I didn't know about this field would grow
exponentially over time.

